# Interesting Furniture



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if this will take off or not but here we go…............

While having my back wrenched on,

I was thinking what it would be like to have the load off my back.

It all seems kind of hairy to me.

So I'll just have to wait it out and see what happens.
Lets see how diverse the world of furniture really is shall we. Post any kind of furniture you like that's funny, odd, ugly, and just plain ol' goofy. Have fun.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Being a couch potatoe is optional


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Itchy scratchy!


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Sleep well!........LOL


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Apparently nobody informed me that the Aliens and Predators have taken over the furniture industry.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good topic Keith


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks grumpy. Just be carefull. If you sit at the computer to much you may find yourself looking like this guy.

I didn't even think it was possible but then again….

So be sure you kick your feet up from time to time….

but be carefull where you lounge around.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Keith, you might be right.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

This guy has a lot of these type pieces….artist from France I believe…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

thecaver…..SWEET! 
This chairs got some balls! LOL



My future kitchen cabinet. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Some whimsical pieces nicely done, but some of those are prime examples of What NOT To Do. Mudd uggly.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I really like the found object sculpture, very whimsical. The nudes are risque' but well done!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------

